# My princess is here:)!!!



## exoticsiren

Quick posting here.... my Alexia arrived August 31 at 441 am....... weighing 6 pounds 13 oz:) Shes perfect and beautiful in every single way.... me and daddy love her soooo much!!!:) I will post her birth story soon:)
View attachment 667643


----------



## exoticsiren




----------



## lady1985

Congrats!


----------



## bebbe

Oh she is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!!! x


----------



## Pl.eva2013

Congrats ! She is beautiful&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lovecats

Congratulations....She's so cute!Hope the birth went well and that you are well too!


----------



## craftymama

What a beautiful girl!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ChaiTea

Yaaaay congrats!


----------



## CaptainMummy

She is beautiful! Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Foxy37

wow that was quick , congratulations she looks wonderfull xxx


----------



## Momto4monkeys

What a little doll! Congrats!!!


----------



## mspotter

Congratulations!! She's gorgeous :) 
Xx


----------



## NinaAutumn

Congratulations honey!!!! Well done you she's beautiful xxx


----------



## chelsnap

Congrats!! :D


----------



## rachy01

Yayyyy! Great news! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Gem1302

Yay! I'm so happy you updated! She's gorgeous, congratulations <3 x


----------



## zanDark

awww she's gorgeous! :cloud9: <3 congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Congratulations!! She is gorgeous! X


----------



## daisyr21

Congrats!!


----------



## lavenderbrown

how cute! :hugs2:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Congratulations! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations! Enjoy getting to know the little lady!


----------



## kimmym

Awwh shes so precious. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

congrats shes beautiful!!


----------



## rachelleigh

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nicolalove353

Congrats! She is beautiful :)


----------



## Calibeachbum

Finally! Congrats she is such a cutie!!!


----------



## eew1471

Congrats she is beautiful and I'm so jealous and can't wait til my lil baby is here too!


----------



## bekkie

congratulations!! She's beautiful <3


----------



## momy2angel

So beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DebbieF

Congrats! She is so cute! :)


----------



## Glitter.713

Cant wait for birth story congrats!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Beautiful :flower:


----------



## mercedybear

awww!!!! She's beautiful! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc2yrs

Congratulations to you both she's beautiful! Xx


----------



## exoticsiren

Thank you ladies! Ill be posting my birth story when im home:)


----------



## wildworld

Congrats, she's perfect x


----------



## October2013

Congrats!! She's presh!


----------



## mrs_park

Congrats hunny, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spacey

Congrats! She's a doll.


----------



## Breezybaby80

Congratulations


----------



## babybloo

Congrats! She's lovely!


----------



## TMonster

Congrats! she is precious!!!


----------



## alocin22

Congratulations :) she is beautiful. Xxx


----------



## wang

shes very cute! congrats!


----------



## oedipamass

So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Yipee

Congratulations! So sweet!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Aww how perfect :)! Congratulations xx


----------



## momof3bears

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bambola

Congratulations! she is perfect! Looking forward to the birth story!

:)


----------



## uptotrix

congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Prinny

Congrats she's beautiful...x


----------



## jodiex

Omg hun shes beautiful :). Congratulations. X


----------



## mimomma

Congrats!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Congrats!


----------



## Amsan

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Awwww look.... she sure is beautiful. Enjoy xxxxx


----------



## AliKitts

she is super cute! congrats!


----------



## exoticsiren

Thanks so much ladies....and goodluck to all!!:)


----------



## Disneygrl

Congrats! She's such a cutie!


----------



## crossedfinger

Congratulations! She's lovely.


----------



## lunarsea

She's a gorgeous little one! Congratulations!


----------



## Googiepie

Congrats! She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Beautiful congrats hun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! She is so cute! :flower:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats on a lovely baby girl!


----------



## Tower6

I have missed you! I was without internet forever, and just saw this announcenment and couldn't believe its already time! She is beautiful! Can't wait to see her in all her adorable outfits!!!! Congrats to u and hubby


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrival! Beautiful! :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey, congrats :)


----------



## PrincessJJ

Sorry it's taken so long.... But congratulations!!! Came looking for some of my fellow bump buddies lol as I haven't been on much since I had Lacey :) 

She's beautiful, well done! Looking forward to reading the birth story and seeing you in the baby club section :) xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats. X


----------

